# [FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT] Problems with snd_hda



## mathuin (Jan 30, 2010)

I upgraded from 8.something to 9.0-CURRENT and now my sound is acting up.  I can no longer type "mixer =rec mic" and have the sound input be assigned to what's attached to the mic jack.  Here's the output of some commands:


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```
This second command was after booting with "dev.hdac.0.pindump=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf -- thanks DutchDaemon!



```
$ dmesg | grep hdac
hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf7eb8000-0xf7ebbfff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100122_0141
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC269
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac0: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
hdac0:  nid 17 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 18 0x99a30920 as  2 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9
hdac0:        Caps: IN
hdac0:  nid 20 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD     
hdac0:  nid 21 0x0121401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 22 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT             
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19830 as  3 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 25 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 26 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 27 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 29 0x4005822d as  2 seq 13      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color  Purple misc 2 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN                 
hdac0:  nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdac0: Dumping AFG cad=0 nid=1 pins:
hdac0:  nid 17 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 18 0x99a30920 as  2 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9
hdac0:        Caps: IN                 
hdac0:  nid 20 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT    EAPD     
hdac0:  nid 21 0x0121401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 22 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT             
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19830 as  3 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 25 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 26 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 27 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0:  nid 29 0x4005822d as  2 seq 13      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color  Purple misc 2 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps: IN                 
hdac0:  nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:        Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000
hdac0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
```

Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## mav@ (Jan 30, 2010)

Your codec configured to have two mics. Built-in on pcm0 device, named `monitor`, and external on pcm1, named `mic`.

If you boot with verbose messages enabled, snd_hda will give you much more info. Also read snd_hda man page.


----------

